# Used food preps for lunch today, no one knows!!



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Mama and my sister and niece came to visit and bring DDs back home from a weekend visit.
I decided since it is so chilly here to fix a pot of soup. I opened a quart of home canned tomato juice into the bottom of my soup pot. Chopped an onion( I am out of dehydrated right now) and put that and 2 c of precooked frozen ground beef in the juice to cook and thaw. Then added a quart of home canned crushed tomato. Went to my pantry, and threw in handfuls of my dehydrated veggies- carrots, corn, english peas, green beans, as well as dehydrated cabbage and a handful of celery. Stirred it all up and let it cook a while. Just before we were ready to eat, I added about a cup of uncooked macaroni and a pint of okra/tomato blend and a half pint of rotel - both also home canned. Made a skillet of mexican style cornbread to go with it. No one noticed any difference. I explained the lack of potatoes with a simple " I was out of veg-all and didn't have any potatoes"
The only thing I noticed was that the carrots have a taste to them- kinda like hay or something, not sure. Family will not eat the carrots by themselves, but they love the english peas. So-so on the corn, and this was my first use of the greenbeans. Will have to try them by themselves and see what the results are.


----------



## mikhon (Nov 6, 2009)

*Used food preps for lunch today, no one*

sure you can try using it. Who knows, they maybe also like it.. 

shopturkeydeepfryer.com


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Did you Juliane the carrots or slice them? I slice them soak them in lemon juice and make carrot chips.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Dean said:


> Did you Juliane the carrots or slice them? I slice them soak them in lemon juice and make carrot chips.


These carrots came from Honeyville Grain and are in little cubes.


----------

